# Look 585 vs. Look 595



## jefflimpt (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a Look 585 and am thinking about a possible upgrade to the 595. Is there a big enough difference between the two to warrant an upgrade? I would welcome any comments from others in this dilemma or who have had experience with both frames.

I really love my 585 and that is why this is such a hard decision.

Thanks.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

jefflimpt said:


> I have a Look 585 and am thinking about a possible upgrade to the 595. Is there a big enough difference between the two to warrant an upgrade? I would welcome any comments from others in this dilemma or who have had experience with both frames.
> 
> I really love my 585 and that is why this is such a hard decision.
> 
> Thanks.


I had (have) both  including 585 ultra. 585 is brilliant, but 595 is little bit better. Smooth as 585,fast,stiff on a first pedal stroke, Look ISP with elastomer is the most comfort system I've ever been riding, stable in high speeds and descenting, very elegant and only "noise" is pure carbon  no rattling from cables and housing...pure bike porn 
But does it worth extra money?, If you have the money and want the latest technology then go for it, otherwise stay with 585, I love both frames ;-) 595 is THE best frame frame I had privilege to ride, 585 comes close, and I tried a lot of them.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm going throught the same debate. I've decided to sell all but one of my road bikes. I have the 585 Ultra but thought of upgrading to the 595 (ultra?). It's a hard choice since I really like the 585.


----------



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

I had a 585 and got a 595 origin on a warranty replacement. I don't think there's any noticable difference in the rides of the two. They are both light, comfortable yet stiff, bikes basically. I would save your money for now and get a 586 next year.


----------



## jefflimpt (Apr 2, 2006)

*Thanks for the replies*

Thanks for the replies thus far. I think that I will just wait to see if something else comes out that makes a big difference in ride quality.


----------

